# Stihl 460



## texaschainsaw (Dec 5, 2012)

My Stihl dealer has quoted me a price of $825 for a new 460 w/ 20 inch bar and chain. Best I can tell this is a good deal. Any comments?


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 5, 2012)

texaschainsaw said:


> My Stihl dealer has quoted me a price of $825 for a new 460 w/ 20 inch bar and chain. Best I can tell this is a good deal. Any comments?



That's the price here in the PNW for the left over 460's and it's $10 more for a bar upgrade


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 5, 2012)

Much better than I can do!


----------



## Zale (Dec 5, 2012)

That's a good price.


----------



## saw dog (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi
I have been paying $865.00 for 460Rs so that is about right for a regular 460.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Be better off to put 1000.00 out and get a 461, they run cleaner so less crap you have to breath in and run longer on a tank of gas. If you cut a lot of wood the fuel savings eventually will save money.


----------



## texaschainsaw (Dec 6, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Be better off to put 1000.00 out and get a 461, they run cleaner so less crap you have to breath in and run longer on a tank of gas. If you cut a lot of wood the fuel savings eventually will save money.



I am just a firewood cutter, who doesnt want to EVER have to buy another chainsaw for the rest of my life. I am 32 now and I fgure the 460 would satisfy all of my needs for the next 30 years or so. I burn about 3 cords of wood each year. Mostly Red Oak, White Oak, Chestnut Oak, a few hickory, Live oak,- the good stuff.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheaper than we get here. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Grouchy old man (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn! Thanks for letting me know that the 460's have been discontinued. I had my eye on one at a dealer and I hope it isn't gone. I see that the 460R is still being made though. I'm afraid that the 461 will turn out like the 201T and be a dog compared to its predecessor.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 6, 2012)

Grouchy old man said:


> Damn! Thanks for letting me know that the 460's have been discontinued. I had my eye on one at a dealer and I hope it isn't gone. I see that the 460R is still being made though. I'm afraid that the 461 will turn out like the 201T and be a dog compared to its predecessor.



460R probably not being made, but still available in abundance to the distributors.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Dec 6, 2012)

That's OK. I can deal with the full wrap handle.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Grouchy old man said:


> Damn! Thanks for letting me know that the 460's have been discontinued. I had my eye on one at a dealer and I hope it isn't gone. I see that the 460R is still being made though. I'm afraid that the 461 will turn out like the 201T and be a dog compared to its predecessor.



No they are not dogs I have one its the best!


----------



## Grouchy old man (Dec 6, 2012)

You like it better than the 460? How does it compare, you are the first person I've heard of owning one.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Grouchy old man said:


> You like it better than the 460? How does it compare, you are the first person I've heard of owning one.



It seems a little bit more torquey really hard to stop with a 25 inch bar. I like the less fumes and better gas mileage per say. I can tell you it is a good one.View attachment 265993


I agree with you about the MS 201T but this saw is good.


----------



## buckywheats (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Guys. 

Didn't find a ton of information on this. But, what do you think of the 3/4 wrap handle versus the regular one? I'm a little envious of the oil res. 

/first post


----------



## texaschainsaw (Dec 16, 2012)

Bought it

Need advice on what to do next,
How to best run some fuel through before running and cutting wide open as normal,
Should I add the big dogs, and will that addition still fit in my orange case?
Thought about him name . . . The Judge


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 16, 2012)

texaschainsaw said:


> Bought it
> 
> Need advice on what to do next,
> How to best run some fuel through before running and cutting wide open as normal,
> ...



Make sure you use fresh hi test gas and have the proper amount of a quality 2 stroke oil like Stihl or Husky. Just cut wood wide open but dont let the saw get real hot for the break in period. Another words give it a rest now and then and dont cut with a dull chain that will heat it up.


----------



## texaschainsaw (Dec 17, 2012)

The dealer gave me the stihl carry case and the silver oil, so really he gave me the 2 year warranty also. 

What about adding the big dawgs?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 17, 2012)

texaschainsaw said:


> The dealer gave me the stihl carry case and the silver oil, so really he gave me the 2 year warranty also.
> 
> What about adding the big dawgs?



If you _need_ the big dawgs by all means put them on. They're useful in trees with thick and heavy bark and if you're working trees that your bar is buried in. If you're using a Humboldt face they help with dogging the saw in on the bottom cut.

Otherwise, they're mostly for show. Some guys tend to accessorize their saws for the "cool" factor. That's their choice but it's kind of silly and you give up a little bar length by having big dawgs.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> If you _need_ the big dawgs by all means put them on. They're useful in trees with thick and heavy bark and if you're working trees that your bar is buried in. If you're using a Humboldt face they help with dogging the saw in on the bottom cut.
> 
> Otherwise, they're mostly for show. Some guys tend to accessorize their saws for the "cool" factor. That's their choice but it's kind of silly and you give up a little bar length by having big dawgs.



:agree2:

I am assuming you only have the one standard dawg... but if you're like me, I like dual dawgs. But they don't have to be the large dawgs. You can double up on the standard size as well, and you won't lose that essential bar length.


----------



## flashhole (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase. I bought one a year ago. Amazing saw, I hope your smile muscles are in shape because you will do that a lot when using it. Like others have said, run it with a sharp chain and don't overheat it. I was out with mine today using a fresh grind chain on a 20" bar. Those logs didn't have a chance. Post a pic if you get a chance.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 31, 2012)

Fantastic buy! Use Ultra in it and use 91 octane non ethanol if you can find it and don't let mix set in it longer than 3 months or keep your mix longer than 3 months and keep your air filter clean and use quality bar oil and it will last you a lifetime. MS460's are outstanding saws. Congratulations, rep sent


----------



## buckywheats (Jan 2, 2013)

Just thought i'd share in the joy without starting a new thread. I just got a new 460 as well. 20" bar.

I think I'm gonna go ahead and pick up a 28" light bar for it with a semi-skip chain, and then if a few beginning jobs go well these next couple months, I might be able to justify a 201 and 660 

Addiction hit. Long ago started with my 250, but now it's hitting hard!


----------



## Mhusby (Jan 5, 2013)

*460's*

:msp_wink:


Grouchy old man said:


> Damn! Thanks for letting me know that the 460's have been discontinued. I had my eye on one at a dealer and I hope it isn't gone. I see that the 460R is still being made though. I'm afraid that the 461 will turn out like the 201T and be a dog compared to its predecessor.



I just bought one in November from Wood's Logging in Sedro Woolley, WA. They still had about 20 left and I am not sure they are really dicontinued. The 440 production never stopped, as I understand it they stopped bringing them in due to the EPA regs. And when they got enough green points they could bring in a limited amount, which they did.
In case you get a 460 and want the OEM dual port muffler the part # is 1128-140-0616. This is the whole muffler with hugh rear port. Limiter caps removed tabs cut off and reinstalled. Tuned it and it made a very big difference in performance.


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 5, 2013)

Mhusby said:


> :msp_wink:
> 
> I just bought one in November from Wood's Logging in Sedro Woolley, WA. They still had about 20 left and I am not sure they are really dicontinued. The 440 production never stopped, as I understand it they stopped bringing them in due to the EPA regs. And when they got enough green points they could bring in a limited amount, which they did.
> In case you get a 460 and want the OEM dual port muffler the part # is 1128-140-0616. This is the whole muffler with hugh rear port. Limiter caps removed tabs cut off and reinstalled. Tuned it and it made a very big difference in performance.



That's the shop I go to most of the time :msp_wink:

I wouldn't post the shops name here the mod's will get a little upset :msp_wink:

But that shop has the best deals I found in this area :msp_wink:

_*JMO*_


----------

